# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Những em bé được “tái sinh” nhờ sự kì diệu của y học

## phuong_hanh3112

*Một năm rưỡi sau khi được ghép tế bào gốc tại Vinmec, từ chỗ chỉ nằm im một góc và ăn qua ống xông, bé Linh đã có thể tự đi lại trên chính đôi chân của mình, nhận thức, ngôn ngữ tiến bộ rõ rệt.*

 Đây chỉ là một trong số gần 1000 ca *ghép tế bào gốc điều trị bại não* của Vinmec, với tỷ lệ an toàn không biến chứng đạt 100% và 70-80% bệnh nhân sau ghép có cải thiện tốt, mang lại niềm hi vọng hồi sinh bằng phương pháp điều trị tiên tiến bậc nhất hiện nay.

*Ba lần ghép tế bào, “tái sinh” một con người*

 GS.TS Nguyễn Thanh Liêm - Viện trưởng Viện nghiên cứu Tế bào gốc và Công nghệ Gen Vinmec mở đầu câu chuyện về trường hợp bé gái 5 tuổi Hà Gia Linh (Ý Yên, Nam Định). Bé vào bệnh viện Vinmec tháng 3/2019 trong tình trạng gồng cứng, chỉ nằm một chỗ, phải ăn qua xông. Mỗi tối, bé chỉ ngủ 3 tiếng, còn lại là tiếng cười vô thức và những cơn co cứng đến rút tay chân.

 Bé Linh được chẩn đoán bị bại não do di chứng viêm não tự miễn - một ca bệnh hiếm gặp với hệ thống miễn dịch của cơ thể hoạt động bất thường, tấn công nhầm vào tế bào và mô khỏe mạnh ở não hay tủy sống. Từ khi bé phát bệnh, vợ chồng anh Thành, chị Hường đưa con lên Hà Nội, nằm 2 tháng ở một bệnh viện lớn được áp dụng tất cả các phác đồ điều trị tiên tiến nhất tình hình không cải thiện. Bé bị di chứng thần kinh nặng nề mặc dù được tiếp tục uống thuốc và châm cứu sau khi ra viện nhưng vẫn không có tiến triển. Bé mất hoàn toàn nhận thức, liên tục gồng cứng và có nhiều cơn co giật, không nuốt được thức ăn nên phải nuôi dưỡng bằng bơm thức ăn qua ống thông dạ dày, đại tiểu tiện không tự chủ. Gia đình đã đưa bé đến *bệnh viện Vinmec* sau 7 tháng chạy chữa khắp nơi không có kết quả.
 
 Nhấn để phóng to ảnh
 Bé Hà Gia Linh từ một em bé sống thực vật do bệnh viêm não tự miễn, đã tiến bộ vượt bậc về sức khỏe và nhận thức sau 3 lần ghép tế bào gốc tại Vinmec
 GS Liêm cho biết, sau khi hội chẩn, Vinmec đã quyết định dùng phương pháp chữa trị cho bé là ghép tế bào gốc mô dây rốn. Thời điểm ấy, trên thế giới chưa nước nào ghép tế bào gốc cho bệnh nhân mắc chứng bệnh hiếm và khó như bại não do viêm não tự nhiễm. Với kinh nghiệm nghiên cứu tế bào gốc, Vinmec là một trong những trung tâm y học đầu trên thế giới có đủ năng lực thực hiện phương pháp điều trị này.

 Lần ghép đầu tiên được thực hiện ngay sau đó vào tháng 4/2019 mang lại kết quả khả quan: bé đã tự nuốt được qua đường miệng, bỏ xông dạ dày. Sáu tháng sau, nhờ lần ghép thứ 2, lần đầu tiên, Gia Linh đã có thể ngồi dậy.

 "Tiếp tục ghép lần ba, kết quả chúng tôi nhận được vô cùng phấn khởi. Cháu không chỉ ngồi được mà còn đứng dậy, đi lại, bàn tay, ngón tay vận động bình thường, nhận thức và ngôn ngữ dần quay trở lại", GS Liêm kể.

 Một năm rưỡi sau ca ghép lần đầu tiên, tháng 10/2020, trước cửa phòng khám của GS Liêm xuất hiện một bé gái rạng rỡ trong chiếc váy vàng, đi lại khắp hành lang bệnh viện. Khó có thể tin được đó là cô bé nằm liệt một chỗ ngày nào.

 "Ngày con chống tay ngồi dậy được tôi đã khóc. Lần đầu tiên, sau bao ngày, tôi lại được nghe tiếng gọi Mẹ. Tôi vẫn nhớ như in ngày đầu tiên đến đây là 4/4/2019, đó là ngày con được sinh ra lần thứ hai", chị Ma Thu Hường, mẹ bé Gia Linh nói.

*Sẽ thêm nhiều câu chuyện cổ tích có thật*

 Viện trưởng Viện nghiên cứu Tế bào gốc và Công nghệ Gen Vinmec cho biết, với thành công từ trường hợp của bé Linh, Vinmec đang chuẩn bị để công bố công trình khoa học với quốc tế cho các nước tham khảo. Trước đó, Vinmec đã thực hiện 950 ca ghép tế bào gốc điều trị bại não. Tỷ lệ 100% an toàn không biến chứng và tới 70-80% bệnh nhân sau ghép có tình trạng cải thiện tốt.
 
 Nhấn để phóng to ảnh
 Thành công với nghiên cứu ghép tế bào gốc, GS Liêm và đồng nghiệp tại Vinmec đã công bố nhiều bài báo khoa học có giá trị tại các hội thảo và tạp chí khoa học quốc tế
 Kết quả khả quan đã mở hướng điều trị cho những bệnh tự miễn khác đang khiến giới y học đau đầu, chẳng hạn như viêm gan tự nhiễm. Ngoài ra, phương pháp ghép tế bào gốc tại Vinmec còn cho thấy hiệu quả lớn trong điều trị nhiều chứng bệnh nan y.

 Một trường hợp gây ấn tượng mạnh khác với GS Liêm là một bệnh nhi 3 tuổi với các biểu hiện rõ nhất của *bệnh tự kỷ*: tăng động, mất khả năng ngôn ngữ… Người bố tuyệt vọng khi chứng kiến tình trạng của con ngày một xấu đi, đánh liều bay từ TP. HCM ra Hà Nội gặp GS Liêm, mong Vinmec ghép tế bào gốc chữa trị cho bé. GS Liêm nhớ lại, khi ấy người bố đã khóc rất nhiều. Thế rồi, sau 2 lần cấy ghép, tình hình của bé trai đã thay đổi đáng kinh ngạc.

 Vị GS gặp lại hai bố con trong một lần đi công tác 3 năm sau đợt ghép tế bào gốc cuối cùng. Bé trai ngày nào không còn chút dấu vết nào của một đứa bé tự kỷ. "Vui nhất là bây giờ cháu đã học lớp 2, làm lớp trưởng, biết chơi đàn piano", GS Liêm nói.

 Đối với bác sĩ Lê Thu Hương (Trung tâm Y học tái tạo và Trị liệu Tế bào Vinmec Times City), ca bệnh của bé gái quê Nghệ An tên Hồ Thị Bảo Ngọc là khó quên hơn cả. Bé Ngọc bị tai nạn giao thông khi mới 4 tuổi khiến tủy sống vị trí T12 bị đứt. Việc mất liên lạc hoàn toàn giữa hai phần của tủy sống khiến các bác sĩ không thể phẫu thuật giúp bé trở lại cuộc sống bình thường.

 Bác sĩ Hương vẫn nhớ hình ảnh bé gái đến viện với tình trạng chỉ ngồi và bò. Muốn di chuyển, bé phải bám lấy gờ tường lết từng chút bằng má trong của hai bàn chân. Ngoài ra, bé Ngọc còn bị rối loạn đại tiểu tiện, mất cảm giác ở hậu môn.

 Sau khi được ghép tế bào gốc, tình trạng bệnh nhi thay đổi tích cực rõ rệt. Bác sĩ Hương cho biết, lần tái khám gần đây nhất, bé Ngọc đã có thể đứng thẳng dậy, bước đi vững vàng và có thể tự đi đại tiểu tiện - điều mà cả nhà bé vẫn nói là “kì diệu” khi trước đó, cơ hội cứu chữa Ngọc đã được xác định gần như không còn.
 
 Nhấn để phóng to ảnh
 Vinmec đã sử dụng cơ chế tế bào gốc sau khi được tách chiết, truyền vào cơ thể người bệnh sẽ giúp tiết ra một số chất như “siêu vitamin” để nghiên cứu điều trị nhiều bệnh phức tạp
 Ở góc độ khoa học, GS.TS. Nguyễn Thanh Liêm giải thích, tế bào gốc sau khi được tách chiết, truyền vào cơ thể người bệnh sẽ giúp tiết ra một số chất như “siêu vitamin”. Những “siêu vitamin” này giúp nuôi dưỡng các tế bào thần kinh, tăng sinh mạch máu, hình thành các chất có chức năng kháng viêm, từ đó, đem lại hiệu quả phục hồi vùng não bị tổn thương. Ngoài ra một phần tế bào gốc có thể biệt hóa thành tế bào thần kinh giúp việc dẫn truyền, kết nối thần kinh tốt hơn.

 Nghe có vẻ đơn giản nhưng trên thực tế, việc nghiên cứu và ứng dụng phương pháp điều trị này đòi hỏi đáp ứng rất nhiều điều kiện, từ năng lực nghiên cứu chuyên sâu, tới cơ sở vật chất hiện đại bậc nhất và đỉnh cao, kinh nghiệm dày dạn. Chính vì thế, ngay cả trên thế giới cũng rất ít bệnh viện đủ năng lực làm chủ phương pháp này, trong đó Vinmec được coi là một trong những đơn vị đi đầu trên thế giới khi nghiên cứu sâu về tế bào gốc từ năm 2014.

 Đặc biệt, theo GS Nguyễn Thanh Liêm, riêng với sản xuất tế bào gốc từ dây rốn, trong khi thế giới vẫn áp dụng cách nuôi cấy bằng huyết tương động vật thì Vinmec đã tự phát triển công nghệ mới (nuôi cấy tế bào gốc trung mô). Cách làm mới của Vinmec giúp giảm đáng kể nguy cơ nhiễm các bệnh từ động vật hay rủi ro dị ứng.

 GS Liêm kỳ vọng trong tương lai có thể sản xuất tế bào gốc quy mô lớn, đóng gói thành "thuốc" tế bào gốc, để sử dụng ngay khi cần thay vì đợi 3-4 tuần để nuôi cấy như hiện tại.

 "Nếu thành công, giá thành của phương pháp điều trị bằng tế bào gốc sẽ hạ xuống đáng kể và giúp người tiếp cận được hơn. Sẽ có thêm nhiều người bệnh tìm lại được cuộc sống. Đó là điều chúng tôi không mong gì hơn", vị GS bày tỏ.

----------

